# stock spring weights



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

anybody know the unsprung spring weight of the stock springs. i have a set of agx struts, but i used some springs that were given to me. had to do a little modin, and they are quite stout springs, 450 front 350 backs. anyway, it ended up raising my car about an inch and a half cuz the springs are so stiff. also one of the springs is turning and rubbing as i turn and making a god awful sound. i can only imagine whats getting torn up. anyway, i wanted to know if the stock springs are sufficent to use until i get some better ones.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

from this thread:

http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=7590


In order to convert kg/mm to lb/in do the following. Multiply the kg/mm amount by 56. So if you kg/mm spring rate is 6 kg/mm Front and 5 kg/mm Rear your lbs/in would be 336 lb/in Front and 280 lb/in Rear. Pretty Simple.

Below is a archive of Spring Rates for various stock and aftermarket springs for the s13 and s14. Enjoy, Please post any additions you may have to this list. Thanks!


s13 Spring Rates

Stock '92 (from FSM)
* * *Front & Rear: 102 lb/in * *
* * *Front & Rear: 110 lb/in w/ HICAS

Eibach ProKit
* * *Front: *114-200 lb/in | -1.8"
* * *Rear: * 114-148 lb/in | 1.6"

Eibach Sportlines
* * *Front: *137-230 lb/in | 2.2"
* * *Rear: * 128-200 lb/in | 2.1"

Suspension Techniques: 1.3" drop
* * *Front: *206 lb/in | 1.3"
* * *Rear: * 155 lb/in | 1.3"

5Zigen R-Rate
* * *Front = 2.4-5.2 kg/mm | 134-291 lb/in | 1.3"
* * *Rear = *1.9-5.0 kg/mm | 106-280 lb/in | 1.1"
* * *
Tein HA
* * *Front = 6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in
* * *Rear = *5 kg/mm | 280 lb/in

Tein HE
* * *Front = 8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in
* * *Rear = *6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in

Tein RA *
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein RE
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein RS
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein FLEX
* * *Front = 5 kg/mm | 280 lb/in
* * *Rear = *4 kg/mm | 224 lb/in

Tein S.Tech
* * *Front = 3.2 kg/mm | 179 lb/in
* * *Rear = *2.9 kg/mm | 162 lb/in

Zeal Function B-6
Sreet Spec:
* * *Front = 6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in
* * *Rear = 5 kg/mm *| 280 lb/in
Circuit Spec:
* * *Front = 8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in
* * *Rear = 7 kg/mm *| 392 lb/in

<hr color="#000000" size="1" width="100%" align="center">
s14 Spring Rates

kg/mm DR21
* * *Front = 4.8-3.0 kg/mm | 269-168 lb/in
* * *Rear = *4.0-2.8 kg/mm | 224-157 lb/in

kg/mm DR Racing
* * *Front = 6.6-3.2 kg/mm | 370-179 lb/in
* * *Rear = *5.2-2.4 kg/mm | 291-134 lb/in

RSR Hard Springs
* * *Front = 5.0 kg/mm | 280 lb/in
* * *Rear = *4.2 kg/mm | 235 lb/in

TANABE SuperH
* * *Front = 3.0 kg/mm | 168 lb/in | -28mm
* * *Rear = *4.0 kg/mm | 224 lb/in | -9mm

TRUST Sport Springs
* * *Front = 2.6 kg/mm | 146 lb/in | -25mm
* * *Rear = *2.6 kg/mm | 146 lb/in | -25mm

HKS Super Sports
* * *Front = 4.14 kg/mm | 232 lb/in
* * *Rear = *3.46 kg/mm | 194 lb/in

Tein HA kg/mm
* * *Front = 6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in
* * *Rear = *5 kg/mm | 280 lb/in

Tein HE
* * *Front = 8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in
* * *Rear = *6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in

Tein RA
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein RE
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein RS
* * *Front = 10 kg/mm | 559 lb/in
* * *Rear = * *8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in

Tein FLEX
* * *Front = 6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in
* * *Rear = *5 kg/mm | 280 lb/in

Tein S.Tech
* * *Front = 4.8 kg/mm | 269 lb/in
* * *Rear = *4.4 kg/mm | 246 lb/in

Zeal Function B-6
Sreet Spec:
* * *Front = 6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in
* * *Rear = *4 kg/mm | 224 lb/in
Circuit Spec:
* * *Front = 8 kg/mm | 448 lb/in
* * *Rear = *6 kg/mm | 336 lb/in


----------

